# Fake MSN logs?



## Tvllivs (Aug 31, 2006)

Greetings. 

I have a question regarding faking MSN messenger (chat) logs. It`s purely theoretical, I don`t intend to do so, I`m only asking how hard it is, and if it can be done. 

The logs come with a .xml extension. So once again - can you create fake logs, no matter how hard it might be, and what would be the obvious way to create such a thing (editors or smthing). I`m almost certain it can be done, but I`d like some "tech" details. 

Thnx a lot for the help.

P.S: I hope this thread is in the right section of the board.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Sep 1, 2006)

It can be done. But I am not going to explain how as the only use of doing so is not for ANY good reason!


----------



## Christopher (Sep 2, 2006)

XML files are plain text. You can simply open it up in any plaintext editor like Notepad (or better yet, something that offers syntax highlighting like SciTE or EditPlus). It's no harder to change a chat log then it is to download an HTML page from the internet and change that.

Anything digital can be forged. And considering the ease at which a plaintext file could copied, modified or forged, anyone who believes a log file without some suspicion is somewhat inept. It's just sad that this probably happens to be a large percentage of internet users


----------

